# How to retrofit a rear climate control panel (Was: Bud's Phaeton for sale)



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Selling a black V8...or at least trying*

I have been trying to seel a brand new V8 for $56k with no success. Does anyone have an idea (other than selling it for less, I am already 4k under invoice) on what I can do to move this awesome car? Thanks!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Selling a black V8...or at least trying (VWPartsManager)*

Bud: 
Email me a whole whack of pictures, 800 by 600 pixels or larger, and I'll host and post them for you. You can find my email by clicking on my user name at the left of the posts.
Here's what you want to take pictures of:
- Side of car, showing what kind of wheels it has on it (full side profile, or 3/4 profile).
- Interior, for the purpose of showing what kind of wood is there and how extensive the wood is (does it extend all the way back to the center armrest, or end before the cupholders).
- Bumper, to show presence of PDC
- Trunk lid open, showing latch on trunk lid (so we can determine if it has a power trunk or not).
- Driver seat controls, so we can see if it has 12 or 18 way seats.
To market to the crowd here on the forum, it would probably be worthwhile to take a picture of the build sticker in the trunk, that will allow folks to look up the different production codes and answer their own questions about what equipment is fitted. We have a 'production code decoder' here: Understanding Phaeton Production Codes & Build Stickers.
Another thought that might be worth considering is to do an intra-dealership sale to a Chicago area dealer. Phaeton prices are actually firming up now, and there are very, very few new, untitled Phaetons left in NAR. The Chicago area dealers seem to have a good list of prospective buyers.
Michael


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Selling a black V8...or at least trying (PanEuropean)*

Interesting. I didn't know a car without rear climate control even existed on Phaetons. What package is missing to have that part deleted?


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: Selling a black V8...or at least trying (dcowan699)*

COmfort and cold weather package option - nothing is deleted - just not added. This is a "stripped" US Phaeton.


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Selling a black V8...or at least trying (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_Interesting. I didn't know a car without rear climate control even existed on Phaetons. What package is missing to have that part deleted? 

I believe that even without the rear climate control you still have four zone climate control. You just have to manage it from the front climate controls. I'm not positive of this, but I believe it is true.


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Selling a black V8...or at least trying (car_guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *car_guy* »_I believe that even without the rear climate control you still have four zone climate control. You just have to manage it from the front climate controls.

That's correct. You manage it through "Other Functions".


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Selling a black V8...or at least trying (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_ It doesn't have a rear seat climate control panel, but if you really, really want one, you can buy the part and retrofit it - it is a snap-in, snap out process, plus one tiny coding change!


Michael, that's good to know! Perhaps a retrofit kit can be developed and offered to those of us who would like to perform that mod.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Selling a black V8...or at least trying (Paldi)*

Hi Fred:
Heck, we would not even need to develop a retrofit kit. All that has to be done is to get a rear seat climate control panel from a scrapped Phaeton (a salvage yard), and then run two wires from that panel up to wherever the wires go near the front of the car.
I have not investigated the wiring harness in great detail, it is possible that the connector might already be there (memories of the paddle shifter debacle come back to me...







)
To remove the storage bin / rear climate control panel, here's what you need to do:
*1) Remove one of the trim panels (either side, doesn't matter) so you can stick your finger in behind the device.*








*2) Reach in behind and push it rearwards - it is just held there with spring clips, nothing more.*








*3) Here's the part number*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

The rear control part number for a five seater is 3D0-919-158-F-5W8. VW does list a different part number for a four seater.


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Wow Thanks I allready was posting on salvage yards and used the wrong number. PS any Ideads on what it cost new and places I might look? Thanks in advance.










_Modified by GripperDon at 1:15 PM 3-20-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

It retails from VW for $491.00. I could sell it for $420 shipped in the U.S. Salvage is a long shot. Obviously, there are not many in the bone yards. You may want to try ezparts.com. I have found some old VW stuff through them.


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: (VWPartsManager)*

Lordy, I want that in my Fay. My wife would kill me but I may be able to handle that I took here bullets away. 
Michael I need your expertise. Do you think it will work? The 05 I have (stripped version some would say







) controls the rear seat as you know from the other functions, Will I screw it up, Do you really think is a simple plug and play, I have a Vag Com. Please advise. VWPartsManager can you give any advice. 
If I bought it and it did not work she would go out and buy some more bullets herself.












_Modified by GripperDon at 1:48 PM 3-20-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (GripperDon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GripperDon* »_Do you think it will work? The 05 I have ... controls the rear seat as you know from the other functions, Will I screw it up, Do you really think is a simple plug and play, I have a Vag Com. Please advise. 

Don:
I'm quite certain that it will be 'plug and play', and the most difficult part of the whole installation will be unscrewing that little trim panel at the side, and shoving your finger in there to pop the existing storage bin out.
Quite a surprising number of NAR Phaetons have been scrapped (somewhere in the order of about 30 cars, I think) as a result of accidents, so, I don't think you should have that much difficulty finding one of those panels at a salvage yard. They are all the same colour (anthracite grey), regardless of the interior colour of the vehicle, so you don't need to worry about parts matching. There is a scrapped W12 somewhere near Toronto, I will try and find out where it is, and see what they want for that panel. If it is not too expensive, I will buy it for you and post it to you. FYI, that part is referred to as the 'J524 Rear Information Display Control Head'.
The wiring diagram (excerpted page shown below) indicates that there are four wires going to it - power from fuse 31, a ground, and a high and low K-wire (CAN wire, more or less). I quite strongly suspect that you will find that connector already present (but unused) in your vehicle. If you don't, then you will need to buy the opposite connector and a few VW repair wires, and make up a wiring harness, same as we do for the start buttons. Given your occupational experience in electronics, that should not be difficult. You could follow the disassembly instructions for the start button to get access to the transmission tunnel for the purpose of running the wiring harness, if needed.
The configuration (coding) change is done to the J523 Front Information Display Control Head - controller 07. Your car will probably have a '4' in the sixth position left of the decimal (the hundreds of thousands position, if it was an integer). You simply change that digit to a 5 to indicate that the car now has a Rear Air Conditioning Control Head installed. If you open the VAG-COM label file 3D0-035-00x-07.lbl with a text editor, you can see the coding information at the bottom of the text file.
Prior to doing any work, I suggest you open the CAN Gateway controller (controller 19) and observe the status of Measured Value Block (MVB) Group 135, block 3. You probably will see either 'Not OK' or 'Not Installed' before doing the installation. After doing the installation and making the coding change to the J523, you should then see 'OK'. It might be necessary to save a value of 0 (zero) to adaptation channel 00 of the CAN Gateway controller in order to force this controller to make a fresh inventory of what is connected to it, after you install the rear control head, but I am not 100% sure of this.
Michael
*Rear Control Head Wiring*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

*PS:* I am going to leave the title of this thread as it is for the time being (FS: NEW 2006 Phaeton, Black, V8, $56K (400 miles on it) - Norfolk, VA), because we want to try to help Bud sell his Phaeton. But, as soon as his Phaeton gets sold, I would appreciate it if someone would post a reminder to either Douglas or I to change the title to "How to retrofit a rear climate control panel", so folks can find it in the future.
Thanks,
Michael


----------



## Four Speed Fox (May 16, 2005)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_*PS:* But, as soon as his Phaeton gets sold, I would appreciate it if someone would post a reminder to either Douglas or I to change the title to "How to retrofit a rear climate control panel", so folks can find it in the future.
Thanks,
Michael

Michael,
You can go ahead and change the title. This car's sold.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Four Speed Fox)*

Wow, that's wonderful. Did anyone I know buy it?








Michael


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Back to the Black Phaeton for a moment. Just so everyone knows, we did sell the car to a vortex memeber, and I believe they now have twins in their garage. I won't post their names, I will let them do that if they choose.
I did want to thank everyone here for their suggestions and help with selling this car. If there is anything I can do to assist any of you, please let me know. Again, Thank you!


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (VWPartsManager)*

Nothing sells Phaetons like great photos on the Vortex! Great job!


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (VWPartsManager)*



VWPartsManager said:


> I believe they now have twins in their garage. I won't post their names, I will let them do that if they choose/QUOTE]
> Jack has got a new car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nice.
> Regards,
> Brent


----------



## M1LUM (Apr 2, 2006)

*Rear AC Control*

So, I am really keen to do this modification.
There won't be any in UK salvage yards so i'm prepared to pay for a new unit. Anyone got any more info about the wiring harness and how to connect this up?
Cheers
terry


----------



## stevieB (Jul 15, 2006)

Terry, I'm up for doing this as well,. I always thought it needed some buttons in the back. 
will contact Colbournes today for a price


----------



## M1LUM (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: (stevieB)*

Steve
Well, Citygate in Ruislip quoted me about £350 sterling, but Richa t OEMPlus is suggesting a similar figure, but in Euro's.
I just want a bit more confidence that the one part is all that is reuired before taking the plunge.
Stay in touch though, nothing like a bit of moral support
terry


----------



## stevieB (Jul 15, 2006)

I was hoping you was gonna put my mind at rest...go on just get it !!!
have just e-mailed one of these car breaker search engines "part finder" lets see if they come up with anything.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (stevieB)*

Just to bring everyone 'into the loop' about what we are discussing here, it concerns refitting an E265 rear climate control panel (controller number 28) to Phaetons that were not equipped with this feature when they were built at the factory.
Below are some pictures that illustrate the part under discussion.
Physically, this should not be a difficult modification - the storage bin and the control panel are the same size, and they are interchangable. Furthermore, they just 'pop in' with springs, and no tools are needed to remove either one. Whether the wiring harness to support the rear climate control panel is present in cars that were not equipped with this at the factory is another question.
Michael
*Phaeton without Rear Climate Control Panel*
_(production code *9AK*)_








*Phaeton with Rear Climate Control Panel*
_(production code *9AU*)_








*The control panel itself*


----------



## M1LUM (Apr 2, 2006)

OK, I'll be the guineapig. I'll order the part and keep you posted!


----------



## stevieB (Jul 15, 2006)

Well done, I'll be right behind you.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (M1LUM)*

Terry:
Maybe just pop out the storage box first, and see if there is an electrical connector present to allow you to 'plug and play' when you get the new rear control head. If there is no electrical connector present, then the task of retrofitting the rear control head might be more complex than one would like it to be - necessitating building a wiring harness and running it up to the main HVAC controller. That will NOT be an easy task, take my word for it.
To get the storage box out, just slip a credit card (or, better still, a plastic hotel room key) into the crack at the top of the storage box, and pry the top of the box aft. You can see how the rear control panel attaches in the photo above (the springs) - I am pretty sure the storage box attaches in a similar manner.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (M1LUM)*

Disregard the above suggestion to use a credit card. Here is an easier, better way to do the investigation.
*1)* Slide one of the front seats all the way forward.
*2)* Remove the small round cap from the Torx 20 screw using a jeweller's screwdriver.
*3)* Remove the Torx 20 screw.
*4)* Remove the aft side panel.
*5)* Stick your finger in, and push the rear storage bin out, top end first.
Michael
*How to get access behind the storage bin / rear HVAC panel*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Here is the part number for the rear climate control panel.
*E265 Rear Climate Control Panel (controller 28)*


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

As usual nice clear info. Looking for the rear unit now.


----------



## stevieB (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

It looks like there's no plug in there








this is all I can see









only this plug that goea to the 12V socket








I just gave my storage pocket a tug and out it came, it was a very loose fit.


----------



## stevieB (Jul 15, 2006)

the big bundle of wires in the second picture continue under the carpet towards the back of the car with just the 3 going to the plug. could they be in this loom ?


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (stevieB)*

Me thinks that the harness is missing, if it was not on the spec when the car was built, there will be no cable... But as it is a only a pair, I guess it could be pulled. From where is the question? And how hard is that?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Realist42)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Realist42* »_Me thinks that the harness is missing, if it was not on the spec when the car was built, there will be no cable... But as it is a only a pair, I guess it could be pulled. From where is the question? And how hard is that? 

I'm not sure off hand, but I got back to Toronto today (and found a Phaeton in my garage), so, I now have a reference vehicle to look at. I will have to run some wires from the back of the car - under the hatshelf - to the front (J523 connector) to support the installation of the TV tuner I picked up in England - so, I will investigate what wiring is needed to support the rear climate control head (E265) at the same time.
Michael


----------



## M1LUM (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: Rear AC Control Panel*

Hmm, maybe a dumb question. Would that pair of wires or harness have a part number? Definitely not present in my car. While I'm ordering the controller, it could be good to give them the part number for the harness or loom as well.
Any ideas?


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: (Paldi)*

I had read that but didn't see the DVD slot, Wonder what the model number is. Think I may make some measurementd and go shopping.


----------



## stevieB (Jul 15, 2006)

heres a link to that monitor ( UK) 
http://www.hendoncarstereo.co....x.htm
the remote is from directed Mobile media, this 20GB hard drive would work well, I've got one, it's a clever bit of kit.
http://www.directedmobilemedia.com/pmp20.asp

_Modified by stevieB at 10:15 AM 9-9-2006_


_Modified by stevieB at 10:16 AM 9-9-2006_


----------



## M1LUM (Apr 2, 2006)

*Under Starters orders*

Right ! So today my rear ac control panel arrived








First question!
Where would I start to look for a 4 pin plug that will fit into the socket on the back of this unit








Second question (can you tell I'm a novice at this!)
How do I translate the wiring diagram on the first page of this thread, into a physical wiring harness?
Any help gratefully received


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Under Starters orders (M1LUM)*

Without putting you of the main job of fitting it what did it cost ?
Tony


----------



## M1LUM (Apr 2, 2006)

Right now? too much!
But I'm sure when it is all wired in and working it will be worth it.
All up, inc tax it cost €390 which has converted to £267 sterling


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Under Starters orders (M1LUM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M1LUM* »_Right ! So today my rear ac control panel arrived...
First question!
Where would I start to look for a 4 pin plug that will fit into the socket on the back of this unit...
Second question (can you tell I'm a novice at this!)
How do I translate the wiring diagram on the first page of this thread, into a physical wiring harness?

Terry - give me a day or two and I will try to get you the PN for the connector, and a wiring diagram. Remind me if I forget...
Michael


----------



## Guenni (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Under Starters orders (PanEuropean)*

Hi Michael,
just wanted to remind you. I'm also interested to retrofit the rear clima panel.
Guenter


----------



## M1LUM (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: UK Dealer Service ??*

Today, I visited my Phaeton suppliers parts department to try and order the connector and wire repair kit to connect up my Rear AC controller panel.
Waited 5 mins before someone actually acknowledged my prescence
Explained what it was I was looking for, and understood it was a strange request
Showed the guy the controller with the socket that I was looking to buy the plug for
Was met with a barrage of "where did you get this", "what is the chassis number of the vehicle it came off", not just as simple as plugging it in you know", "you'll need to replace the central wiring harness", "That costs £8,000"
Explained again that all I was looking for was the connector, assume that it had broken and you needed to repalce it for a customer
20 minutes later, I was told it would be impossible to find the "right' connector and even if they did, there was no way you could make it work.
Arrhhhh, saddens me that customer service has reached this level, I wonder if I will get a response from the Reseller general manager who I have just written to?
Still, that isn't going to beat me, I just need to find another parts department who may be interested in helping a customer out.
Fellow UK Phaetonians, any suggestions?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Here is some additional information - please use it in conjunction with the wiring diagram provided above.
The part number of the connector that plugs into the small rear AC control panel (component E265, controller 28) is shown in the picture below - it is 8E0 973 754. The picture is of the connector in my car, a 2004 Phaeton. It is a pretty generic electrical connector.
There are four wires coming out of this connector. One is ground, another is power (from fuse 31 - front or rear, I don't know), and the other two are Comfort CAN (Controller Area Network) bus wires - a CAN hi and CAN low wire. The connection numbers (B numbers) inform you exactly where the connections should be made if your vehicle does not have this connector present. For what it is worth, this 4 wire bundle looked like it disappeared _rearward _into the insulation, etc. in the tunnel between the two back seats.
I hope this information assists you all.
Michael
*Rear Climate Control Panel E265 (controller 28)*








*Close-up of connnector that plugs into E265*
_See tracks 354 to 356 on Phaeton wiring diagram 13_


----------



## M1LUM (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Ah, you beauty !
Thanks, one last clarification please. I believe the CAN BUS pair should be twisted together, and theoretically I should be able to parallel connect to any 'accesible' connection point on the same bus. However I will try and find the correct point to connect them too.
Really, really appreciate this hard to find info
Best


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (M1LUM)*

not sure if this helps but this is listed as the Center Console/Tunnel Central wiring harness


----------



## M1LUM (Apr 2, 2006)

Now, that is what you call a Wiring Harness, thanks for posting, I'll have a good study over the weekend, but I'm sure it will aid understanding.


----------



## 12dunlin (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (M1LUM)*

(would love to fit a rear control panel in my own (UK) car. Unfortunately I only have that little plastic storage unit, too).
Having bought my car 5 months ago, I have only actually "had " it a week. The VW garage in St Albans took this long to listen to me when I told them a display fault could be fixed by replacing the optical bus cable. They finally did and it worked. Why could a VW Phaeton technician not interpret the display error message, "optical bus comminucation error" and come to the same conclusion as I did! That cost me 5 months of ownership. They are hopeless!
So, the point I was coming to, and sorry to go on, was that I wish I knew a VW dealer who could change codes with their vag-com to help me make modifications such as this. Can anyone help point me in the direction of a helpful Phaeton specialist, in or around London?
Hope you dont mind me posting this here, I have been following the rear panel mod. tip. I am new to the forum. Its very handy - thank you!








Chris


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (chrishabberley)*

You might be better off with an individual VAG-COM owner as you can do mods that the dealers won't. See http://www20.brinkster.com/beo...m.asp for a list.


----------



## M1LUM (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

Kevin
Is there any accompanying key or numerical list that goes with this diagram? It's a bit tricky to work out which connector on this harness relates to which physical connector in the car.
Had the back seat out this weekend to try and see where to hook into the Comfort CAN bus for this mod. Two chunky wiring looms run from the central tunnel, under the seat and go up to the rear parcel shelf, so the next part of the investigation is to have a look there.
When I get the time
Cheers


_Modified by M1LUM at 3:31 AM 1-27-2007_


----------



## M1LUM (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: (M1LUM)*

So, another piece of the puzzle, and a bit more learning about this car.
Had the rear parcel shelf down this morning








Can anyone help me identify the "black box" with the three connectors in the centre of the parcel shelf??
I'm hoping, if I can cross reference one of these connectors to the wiring diagram, I can pick up the CAN bus at this point.
Other option is the silver box on the left, that should be the telephone control unit.
Alternatively, where is the J519 Onboard supply Control Unit, connector A/1 and A/2 are the designated pick up points for that bus.
I'm a little embarrassed how long this is taking, but time is hard to come by at the moment
Cheers
Terry


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (M1LUM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M1LUM* »_Can anyone help me identify the "black box" with the three connectors in the centre of the parcel shelf?

Hi Terry:
If you are referring to the electrical component on the far right side of the picture (slightly to the right of the longitudinal mid-line of the vehicle), that is the J393 Central Control Module for Comfort System (controller 46), which should have a part number on it to the effect of 3D0 907135 plus a suffix.
Michael


----------



## M1LUM (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Thanks Michael
Now, i know this:-








Which is the top connector of the three, on the right of the photo above.
I can start to make up the wiring from the parcel shelf, back to the rear AC controller


_Modified by M1LUM at 3:32 AM 1-28-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (M1LUM)*

Terry:
CAN Bus wiring diagram attached, for your reading pleasure.
Michael


----------



## M1LUM (Apr 2, 2006)

*Da dahh !*

So, it was on 18th March last year that Michael posted in this forum that it would be easy to retrofit a rear AC control panel (which is not available in the UK)
Today, I finally got mine fitted !
Still need access to someone with a VAGCOM (UK GTG next week maybe?) to finally tweak it but all is well so far.
Pictures to follow


----------



## M1LUM (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: Da dahh ! (M1LUM)*

Bank Holiday Monday today, so no work, and a nice dry day to work on the car. Didn't go exactly to plan, but mission accomplished!
First thing was to remove the rear seat squab, so I could access the wiring looms going to the rear, where I expected to pick up the Can Bus pair required to do the job. I also thought I would be able to get the wires through to the back of the centre console from here.








After about an hour of trying to run something through from the under seat area to the centre console, I gave up ! (I didn't want to remove the rear carpets, no way would I have got them back correctly)
However, the pair I needed are actually routed in the loom that follows down the left hand side of the car








So I decided to run the pair back down the left hand side, tucked up under the plastic trim that holds the carpet in place, across under the seat and up into the centre console behind this easily remover side panel








I also needed an ignition switched power supply and an earth, which I took from the rear cigar lighter socket located in the same place.
So, with all 4 wires now available in the right place








It was simply a case of plugging in the panel and snapping it into place, instead of the cubby hole








And, to my surprise, when I switched on the ignition








I need to do some testing to see if I can actually control the temp using this panel, as I still can do that from the front control panel too. Fan control also returns to auto mode only after turning the knob.
But I guess, when the VagCom is connected and we tell the car that this panel exists it should all come into place (Fingers crossed). However, looks much better and my son is looking forward to haveing his own control over his environment in the rear.
Hardest part of the whole job?
Getting that rear seat squab back into place, man that was hard!


_Modified by M1LUM at 3:02 PM 4-9-2007_


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Da dahh ! (M1LUM)*

Well done, Terry! Installation looks brilliant. Probably a VAGCOM code or two and you should be in business.


----------



## 12dunlin (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Da dahh ! (M1LUM)*

Hi Terry,

That looks fantastic! Am I to assume that after all the investigation under the parcel shelf, the wires are actually available at the bottom of the B pillar where it meets the carpet? Or, do you need to remove the seat squab to access the bus cables there?
It really does look good - dya want a little hobble?!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Da dahh ! (M1LUM)*

Very nice installation, Terry. Thanks for documenting the process so well with the photos.
You need to make a very minor change to the coding of the J523 Front Information Display and Control Head (the big screen in the front of the car, which is controller 07), in order to achieve full functionality.
The coding for that controller consists of 7 digits. You want to look at the digit that is in the 6th position from the right, and add 1 to whatever value is there now. The value at present will likely be either 0 or 4. Whatever it is, add a 1 and then save it. The addition of the 1 will advise the front display unit that a rear HVAC control head has been added.
If your VW dealer will be doing this change for you, make sure you tell them that you do not want to have 2 added to the number. There are three possible rear control head configurations:
a) No rear control head at all (a storage bin instead),
b) A rear control head for HVAC functions only (what you installed),
c) A complete duplicate of the front control head (very rare, I have never seen one).
If you add the rear HVAC control head, you add a 1 in the coding string. If you add a complete duplicate of the front control head, you add a 2. I am not sure how the guided functions of the VW diagnostic scan tool describes these two configurations (sometimes things get muddied in translation), hence my suggestion to just recode it manually, rather than going through Guided Functions.
The pop-up balloons that provide coding guidance in the most recent version of VAG-COM explain things very clearly. This is because I wrote them all.








Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Da dahh ! (M1LUM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M1LUM* »_Still need access to someone with a VAGCOM (UK GTG next week maybe?) to finally tweak it...

I kinda, sorta suspect that one of the VW UK engineers who will be attending the UK GTG this coming weekend will have a VW diagnostic scan tool with them, and will be able to make this little coding tweak for you.








Michael


----------



## FootSore (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Da dahh ! (PanEuropean)*

Now I need one of these. Where do I point my cheque book!
FootSore


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Da dahh ! (FootSore)*

Attached is a really excellent, absolutely first-class 5 page instruction booklet that Terry has prepared. It explains everything you need to know to embody this modification, including part numbers, physical installation instructions, CAN bus wiring, and coding.
Great work, Terry... you have just set a new standard in technical documentation. 
Michael


----------



## 12dunlin (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Da dahh ! (PanEuropean)*

A very nice, friendly looking document,
Cheers Terry!
(and Michael, no doubt)


----------



## FootSore (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Da dahh ! (chrishabberley)*

I must confess doing that to my Phaeton would scare me but if anyone is willing to assist then I will return the favour and provide tea and biscuits.
I have asked if we would get a discount for ordering multiple units. Who else would be up for this?
Is the unit available with different finsihes (mine is beige)
FootSore


----------



## M1LUM (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: Da dahh ! (FootSore)*

Dave
I'm pretty sure they only come in dark grey (Graphite ?) looks a little odd but just about works in my crystal grey interior, not sure what it would look like in a beige console?
You can try it for size on sunday, if you like
Terry


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Da dahh ! (M1LUM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M1LUM* »_...not sure what it would look like in a beige console?

It would look like what I have in the back of my car, which has a beige interior. Depending on the model year of the Phaeton (pre or post MY 2005), it would look like this:
*My car - built in September, 2003*
_note grey colour trim surrounding rear heating control panel_








*Phaeton in Dresden, built during the summer of 2004*
_note colour matched trim around rear heating control screen_
... I *think* this car has a sun beige interior, but I might be wrong - it could be a lighter colour available through VW Individual.



_Modified by PanEuropean at 1:44 AM 2-3-2008_


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

If there's a chance of a bulk order I'd put my name down for a rear console.
Terry, thanks for the instructions! I've disassembled and successfully reassembled most things I own (laptop, phone, projector, washing machine) but the Phaeton is a big step.
My only worry is whether the cable from the console to the wiring loom would be secure enough. Ideally I'd prefer the cable to go along with the others above the transmission tunnel. Although you said you couldn't get the cables through I was wondering whether anyone had any suggestions that don't involve taking up the carpet. Could you push a thin tube through and then thread the wires through that?
Thanks again!
Harry


----------



## M1LUM (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

Harry
Yep, tried that, it is very frustrating as the Radio coax cable runs through there and I tried to poke through, stiff wire, welding rods, flexible plastic strips, all sorts, but there seems to be an obstruction or kink that i just couldn't get passed.
Running the cable on top of the carpet, but under the front seat does not sound ideal but it is well forward and out of the way.
With more time and patience, and a bit more dis assembly, I may have found a more ideal solution, but, as I would have said in a previous life "It's good enough for the Admiralty".


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Hmm... That's unfortunate. 
Michael, do you have any ideas about whether it's possible to thread wires above the transmission without removing the carpet? I think I'd prefer to have the cable running under the seat squab than over the carpet.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

Harry:
It would be very difficult to thread a cable under the carpet that covers the driveshaft tunnel in the rear seat area. It could be done, but it would be difficult.
If you can get access to that CAN bus twisted pair up in the area of the rear seat control panel (and, for goodness sake, be 100% certain you are splicing into the correct one of the three different CAN busses), then just splice into it there. The CAN bus topology is such that it is not really critical (for convenience CAN, anyway) where you splice into it.
Here is a post that elaborates Phaeton network design more thoroughly: Phaeton controller addresses, controller network topology. As you can see, that rear HVAC panel is on a star type node, so you don't need to worry where you connect it.
Michael


----------



## M1LUM (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Need some advice from someone who has a rear AC controller in their car as a factory fit.
My rear controller now provides rear seat occupants with total control over selected temperature and air distribution.
However, I'm not sure it is behaving correctly regarding volume of air control.
If I turn the central knob to the right in the rear, the fans rev up (which you would expect) but the volume of air increases from both front and rear vents. Also in the display, the segments indicating the volume of air, fills to the right in both front and rear displays.
Similarly, then turning the knob to the left at the front panel, reduces the air flow in both front and rear cabins (and both displays).
Looking forward to your feedback
Terry


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (M1LUM)*

Terry,
To the best of my knowledge, there is but one fan for the climate control system. In the four-zone system fitted to the Touaregs, the system has two units and balances side-to-side airflow difference requests by moving a baffle inside the air duct. I believe the highest fan speeds dictates the blower speed. One may then reduce air output via the switches underneath the individual vents.


----------



## M1LUM (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: (chrisj428)*

Thanks Chris, appreciate the feedback. I understood that the fan speed would have to go up to cover the highest requested air flow, as the fan for both front and rear is located in the front, under the dash.
I guess my question is more about the behaviour of the two screens, by varying the control knob in the rear, do the display segments also increase to the right in the front display screen (and vice versa)


----------



## alera (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (M1LUM)*

I have just bought an 04 w12 that dosnt have the rear climate controls and having found this thread I would love to do it !
However I am useless at this sort of work, I would be terrified of breaking something. Would a competent vw garage be able to do the work with the excellent guide that has been prepared ?
If a forum member here in the UK that has done it before and would be willing to help I would be happy to compensate them for their time....


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Unless you're really chummy with a VW tech, I don't think you'd get very far. When I asked about it they claimed it would require a new wiring harness ("That's over £1,000 to start off with, sir") and generally weren't too helpful. 
I'm still interested in doing the mod, but I want to find a way of routing the wires along the transmission tunnel (just in the interests of neatness).


----------



## alera (Oct 2, 2007)

By the sounds of it the wires arent visible as they run under the passenger seat.
As long as they cant be seen It wouldnt stop me doing it.....


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

As with phones and other electrical things, I think I'll wait until it's out of warranty before I start playing around with a screwdriver


----------



## alera (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

Thats not a bad point actually there is 12 months vw warranty on the one I am buying. Given that the w12 is meant to be a nightmare to service (The engine has to come out for even relatively minor work in the engine area due to lack of space I am lead to believe) Its likely I will seek to extend the warranty for the duration of my owner ship despite the high cost of the warranty cover.
I have heard too much talk of engines having to be removed for minor work and or serious failure of expensive components to risk it I think. Real shame It seems like a relatively easy and cheap aftermarket upgrade and these cars should have it really...


_Modified by alera at 4:39 AM 10-30-2007_


----------



## Fighterguy (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

OEMpl.us & Michael
Need the pix from this thread for my cell phone prep write-up.
Eric


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Fighterguy)*

Done


----------



## phaetonnwdc (May 28, 2008)

*Re: (M1LUM)*

hi, if you or anyone has replaced their rear seat front cosole storage bin and no longer need it and want to sell, let me know...mine is shot.


----------



## M1LUM (Apr 2, 2006)

*Rear AC Control Panel for Sale*

I have, reluctantly, decided not to keep my Phaeton after the current finance scheme comes to an end in the new year.
Before I return the car, I will remove the rear AC Control panel I fitted back in 2007, as seen earlier in this thread.








So, if anyone wants to make me an offer for it, I will include a signed copy of the fitting instructions, also found earlier in this thread.
I'll give this forum's members a few weeks before putting the unit on ebay.


----------



## gibber_2k (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Rear AC Control Panel for Sale (M1LUM)*

I am interested in this, please can you get in touch, I have sent you am IM.


----------



## M1LUM (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: Rear AC Control Panel for Sale (gibber_2k)*

Sorry, Prince Harry beat you to it and is already underway fitting it


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Prince Harry?








I've connected the power and am awaiting a quiet weekend to do the CAN splicing...
Harry


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Well, I finally got the panel fitted and working!
I also managed to thread the cable under the carpet across the transmission tunnel so it's a pretty tidy installation - I'll post some pictures for anyone else who's interested.
Now I've just got to get the rear seat squab back in - has anyone got any hints about how to do it?
Harry


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

Happy new year Harry,


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks Tony!
I just got the squab back in - my tip is to feel down behind the squab and when the flat bits are in the brackets (and feel like they're aligned properly) give the squab a good kneeing (one side at a time) - it seems to get the brackets to engage much more easily than just shoving.
Unfortunately, I managed to knock the air vent on the B-pillar and a little bit has broken off. Is it a big job to replace it (ie. will my local stealership ask for my right kidney in exchange for replacing the louvres and getting the bit out)?
Harry


----------



## M1LUM (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

Congratulations (on fitting the panel, finding a way through under the tunnel carpet, and getting the rear seat squab back in)
Looking forward to the pictures.
Happy New Year to you


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Here are a few photos that serve as a footnote to Terry's excellent write up on this retrofit (which I could not have done without!):
To get the wire under the carpet, I did some exploratory poking (titter ye not) with a coat hanger and found that there was a clear path alongside the transmission tunnel. Using pliers and a vice I bent the edge of the coat hanger into a small hook and pushed it down the gap as far as possible. I then folded the twisted pair in half and pushed it down the gap which you see it poking out of by the centre console and fished for it with the hook eventually pulling it through:








I then did the wiring as Terry recommended:








Et Voila!


----------



## toph (Apr 23, 2007)

*rear HVAC controls retrofit to new phaeton*

Just a quick on whist passing through, fitted the rear controls from my old car (2005) to my new one (2010), no coding needed either, started the job thinking "this wont work" 30 mins later big smile on my face. Just wish lowering this thing was as easy and i knew the secret to unlocking the picture in motion!!!!!


----------



## iberkoko (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: rear HVAC controls retrofit to new phaeton (toph)*

Hi there, which rear controls do you mean? 
Iain


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: rear HVAC controls retrofit to new phaeton (iberkoko)*

That is interesting, since I thought the 2005 model used the Fiber-optic cables to communicate with the rear HVAC controller while the 2010 did not....
(Hmm







)
Sounds like you get the first 2010 Retrofit award!


----------



## toph (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: rear HVAC controls retrofit to new phaeton (CLMims)*

can bus for the rear controls, the old cd changer was fibre optic.


----------



## toph (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: rear HVAC controls retrofit to new phaeton (iberkoko)*

this -


----------



## cadillac_john (Sep 10, 2010)

*Terry's excellent write up on this retrofit*

Hi all,

I have alreday ordered an used rear climate control unit and would like to retrofit to my 2004 Phaeton. I have red several times about a perfect 5 pages write up from Terry on how to do it. Unfortuantelly, I can't find the document anymore. Could somebody (Terry?) post it again?

Thank a lot!

Best regards,

Jan


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

How much was the panel, and where'd you source it from? I'm looking to do the same.
Thanks.


----------



## cadillac_john (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi,

I bought mine at allegro.pl, which is something like Polish eBay. You can use google translate to read the web-page and ask questions in English. Worked for me, I don't speak Polish either. I paid 80 USD including postage to Czech Republic - after some negotiation with the seller. I paid via Paypal, i.e. no problem with international money transfer.

The guy I bought my climate control from about week ago had 3 pieces, i.e. he still should have some. I can send you his email and link to the item on web. Just drop me a private message if you want them.

Btw., what about the retrofit manual? Does anybody have it? Where could I get it?

Thanks a lot.

Jan


----------



## madreg98 (Jun 1, 2009)

INterested in doing the same thing to my 2004. Can you PM me the contact info and ebay ad.

thanks,
Dennis


----------



## cadillac_john (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi,

I am sorry to disappoint you, but I have received my unit just today and it turned to be the one for the 4 seats version of Phaeton, e.g. completely useless.... :banghead:

I'll let you know when I find something else.

Cheers,

Jan


----------



## planeadam (Nov 26, 2011)

Just completed an install of the rear heating / AC panel, and threaded the wire through the transmission hump using the coat hanger hook trick. I ended up using 18 gauge lamp wire (25 ft for $5 from Lowes), and because it was so tight by the can-bus, I ended up cutting the wires and splicing in an extra 5 inches of wire using a pair of wire nuts for each.


----------



## geoffrey_fake (Dec 2, 2011)

I just finished doing all the installation following the good advises we have here


Removing or putting back the rear seat was not easy but ok ( I have also heated seats behind) the worst for me was bringing the cable from the trunk to the inside of the car, what a pain.
After putting all cables where the cubby was and connecte and close all in the trunk.
I connected the Positive and negative to the 12V cigarre, I presume 3 its Positive and 4 negative right ?

Ok after connecting everything, i swith on the engine and the air-con module stays OFF, nothing happen no life at all.
I've check the wires again and again, and nothing, I hope the module its not defect, otherwise I lots 240 euros on it for nothing

So disapointed.. 


maybe a phuse.. where are the fuses for that part of the car?


----------



## WillemBal (Nov 20, 2010)

geoffrey_fake said:


> Ok after connecting everything, i swith on the engine and the air-con module stays OFF, nothing happen no life at all.
> I've check the wires again and again, and nothing, I hope the module its not defect, otherwise I lots 240 euros on it for nothing


Hi Geoffrey,

I think that your CAN controller isn't yet aware of the presence of this rear HVAC controller (Address 28: HVAC, Rear). You need a VCDS scan tool to force your CAN controller to again poll all possible addresses so it then creates a new listing of all present controllers.

Just enter the CAN controller (Address 19), go into coding mode, find the code and enter the same code again, then press accept.

I'm not entirely sure, but I believe that the CAN controller will also make a new inventory after the power has been interrupted. It is perhaps not the most elegant way of doing things, but here you go...
Disconnect the negative lead (ignition etc. off). Then wait for half an hour and reconnect the negative lead. Then boot the car and check whether this helps. Just ignore the level faults; they will disappear. :thumbup:

Willem


----------



## geoffrey_fake (Dec 2, 2011)

WillemBal said:


> Hi Geoffrey,
> 
> I think that your CAN controller isn't yet aware of the presence of this rear HVAC controller (Address 28: HVAC, Rear). You need a VCDS scan tool to force your CAN controller to again poll all possible addresses so it then creates a new listing of all present controllers.
> 
> ...


Hi Willem 


Yes I believe that I need to go through VCDS and check.

I will receive the diagnostic cable today or at latest tomorrow from Ross-Tech once I have it I will connect it to my and see 

Maybe I will need some help as I am not used to VCDS 

Thanks for all 

Geoffrey


----------



## jkuisma (Nov 23, 2009)

> Yes I believe that I need to go through VCDS and check.


I am sure this isn't what you wanted to hear, but here it goes anyway: after retrofitting the rear panel, assuming everythings ok with it and the wiring, it will come alive as soon as you switch on the power the first time. You will need to code the climate control unit to enable correct operation of the panel (so that i can actually change ac settings, not only display them). BUT if you - by any chance - made a mistake in wiring the CAN BUS, this will also cause the panel to stay completely dark, even if you've got the power wired to it. This is my experience from my own retrofit about a year ago. I think it is unlikely you've got a dead panel - more likely has to do with the wiring. You're sure you got the right wires for the CAB BUS and do note you need to observe polarity of the bus wires!

Jouko


----------



## geoffrey_fake (Dec 2, 2011)

jkuisma said:


> I am sure this isn't what you wanted to hear, but here it goes anyway: after retrofitting the rear panel, assuming everythings ok with it and the wiring, it will come alive as soon as you switch on the power the first time. You will need to code the climate control unit to enable correct operation of the panel (so that i can actually change ac settings, not only display them). BUT if you - by any chance - made a mistake in wiring the CAN BUS, this will also cause the panel to stay completely dark, even if you've got the power wired to it. This is my experience from my own retrofit about a year ago. I think it is unlikely you've got a dead panel - more likely has to do with the wiring. You're sure you got the right wires for the CAB BUS and do note you need to observe polarity of the bus wires!
> 
> Jouko


Hi Jikuisma 

Well i did the wriring as discrebed here by Terry's Pin one in orange Green wire and Pin two in Orange and brwon wire. 



i will see with the VCDS what it is about, I still waiting for the delivery from Ross-tech fedEx had a problem of delivery adress.. makes me mad waiting that long. 

But well with luck maybe tomorrow


----------



## geoffrey_fake (Dec 2, 2011)

*Climate Rear Control pannel*

Ok it works now and perfectly.

Was a litle wiring false contact. 

I did not have the cable with the connector that connects to the Climate rear pannel, so what i did, i found a connector in my old PC ( computer ) the power connector for Floppy disks etc ( white connector with 4 cables ) i just cut it from my pc and it goes perfectly in the rear of the module. 

Its a quite and easy solution, cut the power connector with the maximun cable you can have, then when you try in your climate rear module, be sure to put in the right way, there is only one way where the connectors goes inside the power connector. 

in the pictures below, the face where you see P7 written on, its the side that is the most closed to the numbers (1234) in the rear of the pannel. you will see what i mean once you have both in hand.


----------



## wouterjansen60 (Aug 27, 2011)

*retrofiiting rear climate control unit*










I used a 4 seat version in my 5 seater, actually it does not look bad!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted. 

Michael


----------



## geoffrey_fake (Dec 2, 2011)

Mine Retrofitted


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

A couple of questions for those who have already performed the rear panel retrofit:
Whad did you use to tap/splice into the can wires?
Did you disconnect both batteries?
I am a little bit concerned about cutting or splicing into the can wires to be honest.
Cheers.

Gabriel


----------



## geoffrey_fake (Dec 2, 2011)

Gabriel 

I did not cut anything concerning cables of the car.
I used a network cable CAT 5 ( 5 cables inside) like the ones you have everywhere ( like telephone cables) 
Then I openned that network cable and extracted 2 cables enough long to go from the trunk to the air-co unit 
In the trunk you need to connect that 2 cables to 2 existing CAN cables I just unpluged the socket and put each cable in the respective hole of the socket and put all back and it works.
close everything then pass the cables from trunk to the car interior put all back and connect that 2 cables to a power Flopy disk plug ( there's a picture here) , I did not have a plug from VW so I just found out that the Flopy disk power plug it goes well, and I connected all together put in the rear of the unit and it works.

I did not unplug any battery or whats ever.
I just didn't left the key in the car contact thats all. ( all off) 

all works perfect.


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi Geoffrey,
So you mean that I can connect the cables to any socket where there are orange/green and orange/brown can cables, don't you? 
I have been having a look a the trunk of my car over the weekend and I noticed that I could possibly conect the cables either to the tow detection controle module which sits behid the drivers side battery, or to any of the modules that sit below the hatshelf. Actually, the tow control module is connected to the wiring loom that runs into the main convenience control module under the hatshelf.
By the way. how did you route the cable from the trunk to the rear seat? Did you have to disassemble the left side cover of the trunk?
Thanks in advance.

Gabriel


----------



## geoffrey_fake (Dec 2, 2011)

Gabriel 

You need to access the panel in the trunk just above the rear window


You should ask Thierry to host his pictures; it shows clearly what to do


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

*Wiring installed*

Hi all,
I have just finished running all the wiring needed for the rear control panel to work. 
As advised on previous posts, I used a twisted pair that I removed from a 5m long cat5 ethernet cable.
It was much easier than what I was actually expecting and I did not need to remove the rear seat at all. All in all, it took me about three solid hours!!!
I connected the power wires to the rear cigarrete lighter and the CAN BUS wires to the parking aid control unit. Perhaps it was the trickiest part since I disassembled the socket where the CAN wires were, removed the CAN wire connectors and inserted the rear AC panel CAN wires into those connectors. Then I put the connectors back in place, reasembled the socket and plugged it back. 
In order to run the rear AC panel CAN wires from the boot to the rear seat I had to remove the driver's side cover panel of the boot. To do so, first I had to remove the center rear trim, the upper left corner trim and to lower the tray that holds the control units.
At that point, I could gain access to the thick wire loom that runs by the rear seat. What I did then was to slide an 6mm piece of flexible plastic tubing through the orifice through which the wire loom run. Then at the rear seat I forced my hand between the door trim and the side of the seat in order to grab that piece of tubing.
Once I grabbed it I attached the rear AC panel CAN wires to the other end of the tubing and pulled it gently. Once the CAN wires were at sight, I routed them below the rear seat (there was no need to lift it at all) towards the transmission tunnel.
Then, I routed a long tie-wrap from the rear of the center console towards the rear seat. I had to push one of my hands hard below the center portion of the rear seat in order to get hold of the tie-wrap end, which I managed, with quite a lot of effort truth be told, to route in between the transmission tunnel carpet and the rear seat. 
At that point, the only thing I had to do, was to tie the CAN wires to the tie-wrap and start pulling gently the opposite end of the tie-wrap. This way I managed to get the CAN wires to the center console.
Subsequently I connected the power wires and the CAN wires to the yellow VW repair wires, inserted the connectors into the socket and assembled the socket.
So, now I am looking forward to receive my rear AC control panel, which I purchased to a German seller. Once I get it, I will assemble it and I will pop into my friends place (he's got the VAGCOM stuff) to have the J523 coded. And if no further issues arise, the beer is on me!
Cheers.

Gabriel


----------



## geoffrey_fake (Dec 2, 2011)

Gabriel 

Its really cool taht you managed to do the bigest part of the work 

Installing the AC unit its only a few seconds. 

In some Phaetons you don't need to Code via Vag-com 
I had to do it unfortunately but very easy . 

Hope to see some pictures soon  

Cheers 

Geoffrey


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi Geoffrey, 
Yes all the tough work is finished. It is quite likely that tomorrow I receive the rear AC panel and I am looking forward to have it installed. And I also hope that the connection I made onto the parking aid control unit works. 
By the way, where specifically did you make the CAN connection?
I guess that I will have to code the front information display as it is currently coded 0400427 and I will have to change the second digit to 5.
I will keep you updated!

Gabriel


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

*Job finished!*

Hi all,
As I mentioned on my previous post, this morning I received the rear AC control panel. I have just installed it and it works beautifully.
Besides, I did not have to code the J523 unit. As soon as I plugged the panel, turned on the ignition and off it went, all the buttons were ready for use.
Now I wonder why coding is a must in some cars, whereas it is not in some others. Would it have something to do with the cotrol head software? Mine features release 2257.
Cheers.

Gabriel


----------



## vinyin (Feb 28, 2010)

Congrats that it worked!
Could you please post pictures of the wiring you did? I'm especially interested in the part of plugging in to the canbus of the car.


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi,
Well, although it seemed that the rear AC control panel was up and running I had to code the J523 unit as I was getting a series of faults after performing a VCDS scan. All related to the retrofit of the new module.
I had to recode the gateway, controller 19, with the original code in order to have it refreshed and accept the new control module.
After coding, erasing all the faults and doublechecking that every single bit involved in the installation of the rear AC control panel was sound I was still getting the following:

_Address 28: HVAC, Rear Labels: 3D0-919-158.lbl_
_Part No: 3D0 919 158 F_
_Component: Klima-Bedienteil D1 0117 _
_Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000_

_1 Fault Found _
_01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) _
_005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation_

I wonder if it might have something to do with the CAN TP 20 protocol that my Phaeton features, since the rear AC control unit comes from a 2003 Phaeton which used the CAN TP 16 protocol.
Could someone give me some insight into this fault and possible ways to sort it out?
Any ideas and suggestions will be greatly appreciated.
Cheers.

Gabriel


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

The 3-seat rear HVAC display is 3D0 919 158F for MY2003 and 3D0 919 158H for MY2008. But that could refer to some incidental production change.

The scan fault line seems to be saying that the J533 Combi Instrument can't get a response when asking the 'new' HVAC display what its adaptation settings are. As you suggest, maybe it's asking the question in the wrong language, because it now knows the 'new' device exists but doesn't get a reply.

Or maybe there's some adaptation possible for the 'new' display or the combi instrument.

Chris


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi Chris,
I am planning to give it a go this late afternoon. As you mentioned, I was planning to have a look at the adaptation of the rear AC panel and see what comes out of it.
I believe that the gateway and the rear ac control panel are speaking the same language most of the time, since the control panel itself work flawlessly.
Cheers.

Gabriel


----------



## jkuisma (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi all!



> The 3-seat rear HVAC display is 3D0 919 158F for MY2003 and 3D0 919 158H for MY2008. But that could refer to some incidental production change.


The appearance of the panel has been changed (at least) twice. First, the tone of the gray plastic has been changed to a lighter tone (circa 2007). Then, together with the facelift in 2010, the background lighting of the panel changed from light gray to inverted: i.e. black background with bright lettering. Electrical changes? Dunno.



> The scan fault line seems to be saying that the J533 Combi Instrument can't get a response when asking the 'new' HVAC display what its adaptation settings are. As you suggest, maybe it's asking


There's an important change made to the J533 gateway as a part of the "CAN BUS refresh" made for MY2008 cars. The new gateway supports the so-called "long coding" and the installed controller list can be edited via adaptation. This was not the case with the "old" (2002-2007) CAN gateway. You simply re-coded zero to trigger automatic recognition of existing controllers. See this thread on how to edit the "installed controllers" list of the newer gateway! I think this is the reason for the error you are seeing. It probably won't affect the functionality of the panel in any way, as it only communicates with the ZAB unit and they are on the same bus - do not need the gateway to carry over any messages from convenience-CAN to other buses.



> Or maybe there's some adaptation possible for the 'new' display or the combi instrument.


As far as I know, there is nothing to be adapted in the rear AC panel. It is "plug and play".

Jouko


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

*My installation pictures as promised.*

There you are:

















































Gabriel.


----------



## geoffrey_fake (Dec 2, 2011)

Gabriel 

can you adjust the TC seating for people behind from the J523 ? 

normally you should be able to do it.

Cheers


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi Geoffrey,
Yes. All the controls are fully operative from the rear ac control panel and all the changes or adjustments done on the front control panel are displayed on the rear ac control screen accordingly.
The only thing is that I got a fault related to the communication between the gateway and thre rear ac control panel. I am still on the process of sorting it out. :banghead:
Cheers.

Gabriel


----------



## M1LUM (Apr 2, 2006)

So proud of all you boys !


----------



## geoffrey_fake (Dec 2, 2011)

*Gabs08PHTN*
I have also a error but doesn't affect the functions of the rear panel and J523, as i understood after thousands testes... that error its only the lights of that module.

means, if you remove the contact key, switch ON the lights manually and go out of the car and close the car with the remote, all lights inside will be on, but not the ones in the rear module.

However, if you put the key in the contact all works perfect. ( lights boutons etc)


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi Geoff,
That sounds interesting. I will give it a go and report back.
Cheers.

Gabriel


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Geoff,
Yeap, that is right. I have the same issues with the ilumination of the rear AC panel.
By the way, what VCDS scan error do you get?

Gabriel


----------



## jkuisma (Nov 23, 2009)

> Yeap, that is right. I have the same issues with the ilumination of the rear AC panel.


Where are you getting the power for the rear panel from? The +12V at the rear cigarette lighter is cut out when you lock the doors, I believe. It stays on for some time if you leave the key in the ignition lock.

Jouko


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Jouko,
You are right. I have just checked it at the fuse box located above drivers footwell and the fuse for the rear console power outlet does not get any power neither with the the key on the ignition, nor with the key on position 1. It receives some juice with the ignition on position 2.
Checking the wiring diagram for the rear AC panel I realized that the rear AC control module is connected to the same fuse as the clock, that is fuse 31. And fuse 31 is powered all the time, I checked it too.
So I guess that all of us who have installed the rear AC control panel ought to wire it up to fuse 31, rather than to the rear power outlet. 
*IMPORTANT TIP:* While checking the fuses, I noticed that fuse location 32 is free and it is powered all the time, so alternatively I think that we could route the wiring to that fuse.
Cheers.

Gabriel


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi all,
I had some spare time this afternoon, so I run a wire from fuse space 32 towards the rear AC control module. So now all the lights come on as they are supposed to do.
The work was fairly easy. I routed the wire from the rear AC panel towards the fuse box first behind the center console side pannel, then above the footwell upper cover and then onto the front of the fuse box. (This was the trickiest part as the wire had to come through a small gap between the fuse box and the steering column) Then I crimped that end of the wire to a small flat male terminal and connected it to number 32 female terminal in the fuse box. At the other end, prior the rear AC console connector, I installed a 5amp fuse.
This is a preliminary set up, as I just wanted to check if everything worked as desired. In any case I am planning to route the wire towards the rear of the fuse box in order to have a proper installation.
Pictures coming soon!
Cheers.

Gabriel


----------



## geoffrey_fake (Dec 2, 2011)

Gabs08PHTN said:


> Hi all,
> I had some spare time this afternoon, so I run a wire from fuse space 32 towards the rear AC control module. So now all the lights come on as they are supposed to do.
> The work was fairly easy. I routed the wire from the rear AC panel towards the fuse box first behind the center console side pannel, then above the footwell upper cover and then onto the front of the fuse box. (This was the trickiest part as the wire had to come through a small gap between the fuse box and the steering column) Then I crimped that end of the wire to a small flat male terminal and connected it to number 32 female terminal in the fuse box. At the other end, prior the rear AC console connector, I installed a 5amp fuse.
> This is a preliminary set up, as I just wanted to check if everything worked as desired. In any case I am planning to route the wire towards the rear of the fuse box in order to have a proper installation.
> ...




Its good to know all that, however, I have eated seats behind, so the ligthts of that butons works perfect, maybe I should connect the module to that swicth and test...


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi,
As promissed here it is the picture of the preliminary wiring to fuse 32.
Cheers.

Gabriel


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hi Gabriel:

In the picture above, it looks like you have just picked up current from the hot bus bar at the fuse 32 position.

Have you considered perhaps running your red wire into the back of the fuse panel, attaching it to the lower side of the fuse 32 position, then stuffing a fuse into the fuse 32 position to protect the circuit? My concern is that even if you have put an in-line fuse somewhere downstream on the red wire, the circuit is not fully protected because you have a permanently hot wire (the red wire) from the fuse panel to the point where you have located an in-line fuse.

It's actually not all that difficult to get access to the back of the fuse panel, and you can use a VW repair wire to plug into the protected side of the fuse 32 position, then splice that onto your red wire.

Michael


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi Michael,
Many thanks for your wise words.
Yes, I thought about it, it is a matter of finding some spare time to do it . I planned to do it last weekend but it was pouring with rain all the time. And now with storage room that take the set of summer tires plus the set of winter tires that I want to sell and the mortorbike I do not have much room left inside my garage.
As soon as I have completed the project, I will post some pics illustrating the procedure.
Cheers.

Gabriel


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello everybody,
I have been sourcing the parts that I need for the proper installation of the power wire to the rear AC panel and I came across the following part number *000 979 133* for the repair wire plus connector that I would have to fit into the fuse box.
I would very much appreciate if someone could confirm it.
Thanks in advance!

Gabriel


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Gabriel,

000 979 133 is replaced with colour E (000 979 133E) and is "1 set of single wires each with 2 contacts in bag of 5 'order qty. 5'

Whatever that means...

Chris


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for the info Chris,
I think that what they mean is that these repair cables are sold in sets of five units, they feature connectors on both ends, and therefore the minimum order quantity is five.
That sounds good to me, as I was actually planning to purchase a set of male and female four pin connector housings, four female and four male repair wires, so that I can connect four repair wires to empty fuse locations, use one of them for the rear AC panel and use the remaining three as spares just in case I wanted to retrofit any other devices. This way I will not have to disassemble the fuse box cover each time.

Gabriel


----------



## anthomas (Dec 19, 2012)

*..german phaeton driver needs help...*

Hi,
i bought an ac-panel from 2005 to work in my 2010er TDI. First I only fitted + and - at the cigarette lighter with hope, i could see any lights on the panel, when engine is running. But its totally dark. Does it only work, when all cables are fitted ?

Andre


----------



## wouterjansen60 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi Andre,

Correct, i did the same like you and no lights. Perhaps wenhave a faulty unit but It seems we need to connect to the specific bus in the boot... The forum tells you very well how to do it, but really not a one hour job . And additional some changes using VCDS are needed.

Cheers,
Wouter


----------



## jkuisma (Nov 23, 2009)

> Correct, i did the same like you and no lights. Perhaps wenhave a faulty unit but It seems we need to connect to the specific bus in the boot... The forum tells you very well how to do it, but really not a one hour job . And additional some changes using VCDS are needed.


Don't worry, the panel will not show any signs of life until it is wired to the can bus. An alternative way of wiring to can (instead of taking out the rear seat cushion) is to route the wires inside the center console to the back of ZAB/central display unit. The same comfort can bus can be found from there, too. This is what I did with my car.

The coding is only necessary in order to get rid of can bus errors and enable the control functionality from rear. The rear panel will light up and show temp settings etc. as soon as it is powered and wired to the bus.

Good luck!

Jouko


----------



## anthomas (Dec 19, 2012)

*...my bad english is my biggest problem....*

...where is the nearest place to can bus cables, can i find good pictures ? Many pictures i cant see here.
Thanks Andre


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

*coding question*

Ok, got my panel all wired up, it comes on, used my Ross cable to change the coding, and the coding for that controller shows all zeros: "0000000".
I tried to change the 6th digit from right to "1", and it gave me an error saying it was out of range. I then checked the error codes, and the error listed said "01044 Control Module Incorrectly Coded 000- -".
Any ideas on my next move?


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi Andrew,
What was the coding before you installed the rear AC panel?
Before the rear panel retrofit mine showed 0400427 on controller "07 Control Head", after the retrofit I had to turn it into 0500427

Gabriel

P.S: According to RossTech, this is the coding sequence:

_C00,Phaeton (3D) - Front Information Display Control Head - CCH - (J523) Coding
C01,xxxxxx?
C02,+1 Navigation Installed (J401 module)
C03,+2 Voice Activation Installed (for cell phone only - not for OnStar)
C04,+4 CD Changer Installed (R41 module)
C05, 
C06,xxxxx?x
C07,+1 TV Tuner Installed
C08,+2 Telephone Installed (cell phone - not OnStar)
C09,+4 Test Mode 1 selected
C10, 
C11,xxxx?xx
C12,+1 Seat Memory Installed
C13,+2 Tire Pressure Monitoring System installed
C14,+4 Parking Heater (Webasto overnight heater) installed
C15, 
C16,x?xxxxx
C17,+0 None of the three configurations below
C18,+1 Rear Air Conditioning Control Head installed (typical)
C19,+2 Rear Central Control Head Installed (very rare)
C20,+4 Byte Coding Valid (always added to the total)_


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

Unfortunately I didn't look at the scan u til the panel was hooked up. Once I opened up the scan, it had already reset everything to 0000000.
I have a bare bones 04 V8. No options that I know of. If you have a similar vehicle, then your values should work for me. 
Thanks!


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi Andrew,
Working out the code is not that difficult, just follow the coding information on my previous post. For example:
Lets say that your phaeton features: 
1) Navigation+Voice activation for Cell phone+CD changer. Then the 7th digit would be:4+2+1=7. 
2) Telephone+TV tuner. Then the 6th digit would be: 1+2=3
3) Seat memory+Parking heater+Tire pressure monitoring. Then the 5th digit would be: 1+2+4=7
4) And rear ac panel. Then the second digit would be: 1+4=5
Therefore the code sequence would turn out to be: 0500737
I hope it helps!

Gabriel


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

Excellent, thanks! It's now been recoded and seems to be working properly.
I appreciate it.


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Andrew, I am really glad to hear that it is up and running! :thumbup: Good job!

Gabriel


----------



## evilive.04 (Oct 24, 2015)

*Hello*

Hello i am new here, i buy my Phaeton month ago and now i want retrofit rear climate control panel, so please can someone reupload pictures how to retrofit. Especially where connect panel to existing cables. Thank you.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Evilive.04 (sorry, I do not know your name),

It is a pity that that some of the personal photos in this thread have disappeared since 2007. I can't even retrieve Google cached copies. But here is the document (in English) that Terry wrote describing where to pick up the CAN-bus wires that send information to and from the rear seat HVAC display unit.

How to Install and Connect a Rear Seat HVAC unit

This information relates to a UK right-hand-drive car, and some parts in the vehicle may be reversed left-to-right compared to an EU or NAR vehicle. However, I think the seat cable looms are not altered. The circuit diagrams are still posted in this thread, so between these two sources you should have enough information to get it working.

If you have time to take some photos of your own then that would be a great addition to this TOC thread!

Regards,
Chris


----------



## evilive.04 (Oct 24, 2015)

*TY*

Oh thank you very much, maybe with this guide i can done it, i post pictures if it gone right.

Oh one question can i retrofit this panel from new Phaeton to my 2005 Phaeton?


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi,
AFAIK that rear panel looks like the one that matches the newer RNS infotainment system. Therefore I am not sure if it would work with your ZAB unit.
I retrofitted an old unit with an F sufix rather than an H suffix (the one that matches the model year of my Phaeton) and it worked, however I do not know what would happen the other way round...

Gabriel


----------



## keith252 (Jun 25, 2013)

evilive.04 said:


> Oh thank you very much, maybe with this guide i can done it, i post pictures if it gone right.
> 
> Oh one question can i retrofit this panel from new Phaeton to my 2005 Phaeton?


Hi, I've done this the other way around, fitted an older rear climate control into a 2013 Phaeton, it works fine and I much prefer the soft red lighting at night tothe sharp white you'll have on your unit if you fit it.
I think it will work, the can command structure for that part of the car hasn't changed, BUT, the gateway between the can busses on the cars was changed(read cost reduction) and the can bus messages have been altered (I won't bore you with the technical stuff). What that means is you'll have a gateway fault when you do a scan, it's benign, but annoying.

Keith


----------



## robbie-rocket-pants (Mar 25, 2012)

I've just fitted an older model rear HVAC unit to my 2011 car. As Keith says it has a nice red colour to the lights.
I'd like to thank all of the contibutors to this thread, especially Terry, Geoffrey and Gabriel. Using their combined info, I think I found a better and easier way to wire it up - 

1. As suggested, I used a spare PC connector which fitted nicely into the back of the HVAC unit and soldered it to an ethernet cable. As there were plenty of spare wires in the cable, I doubled up wires for the power and earth so they could draw the current required.









2. I threaded the cable forwards along the centre console. It was fairly easy to push the cable up inside the plastic sidewall:


















3. I removed the RNS810 and threaded the cable up to it - and here's the new bit - I spliced the 4 wires into the connector which drives the front HVAC controls on the RNS810 (Circled in photo). This means you have CAN+, CAN-, +12v and 0v all in one place, permanent live and fused.









4. I used VCDS to tell the CAN Gateway that the rear HVAC was fitted. 

It functions fine, but as Keith stated, if I do a VCDS scan I get a status error saying that the HVAC cannot be reached. 

Out of curiosity, when I try to change the Head control (Controller 7) to recognise the rear HVAC, as Gabriel suggested, I require a security code to do any coding - anyone know what it is please ?


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi Rob, How are you getting on with the coding issue? Any luck? Gabriel


----------



## robbie-rocket-pants (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi Gabriel,

The unit works perfectly, but if I do a VCDS scan it shows a few faults. I don't think I will be able to clear the faults for the reason Keith mentioned (i.e. The older rear HVAC unit uses an older CAN protocol to my newer car) . 

There are 3 fault codes showing if I tell the CAN gateway that the unit is fitted, but only 2 if I say it is not fitted (it works perfectly in either case).

Thanks again for your help.,
Robbie


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

What faults are you getting? When I installed mine I had to play a few tricks with the gateway because the VCDS long conding helper was not right. Gabriel


----------



## robbie-rocket-pants (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi Gabriel,

I too noticed that some of the advice on the Long Coding helper was wrong for the CAN Gateway installation list, but I think that the Helper is only populating the tick boxes on the Installation list (which itself appears to work correctly).

if I do NOT tick the box in the CAN Gateway module to recognise a Rear HVAC, I get the following faults:

* -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-7L.clb
Part No SW: 6N0 909 901 HW: 3D0 920 983 G
Component: J533 GW-K-CAN TP20 1421 
Coding: 7FF2F7AE3B011003
Shop #: WSC 00835 210 72160
VCID: 700A334FE6B7431F175E85-8024

1 Fault Found:
01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 3
Mileage: 87521 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.11.23
Time: 10:57:09

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 28: HVAC, Rear Labels: 3D0-919-158.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 158 B
Component: Klima-Bedienteil D1 0117 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2ABEE12700EB7DCF999A87-807E

1 Fault Found:
01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

However, if I DO tick the CAN Gateway installation list to recognise the Rear HVAC fitted, I get :

* -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3D0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 920 983 G HW: 3D0 920 983 G
Component: J285 KOMBI-INST. 1421 
Revision: KPH06V04 
Coding: 0039411
Shop #: WSC 00835 210 72160
VCID: 2DB4EA3B31056EF77CF8A4-8078

1 Fault Found:
00565 - Rear A/C Control Head (Climatronic) (E265) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 3
Mileage: 87521 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.11.23
Time: 11:06:50
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-7L.clb
Part No SW: 6N0 909 901 HW: 3D0 920 983 G
Component: J533 GW-K-CAN TP20 1421 
Coding: 7FF2F7BE3B011003
Shop #: WSC 00835 210 72160
VCID: 700A04CFE6B7431F175E85-8024

1 Fault Found:
00565 - Rear A/C Control Head (Climatronic) (E265) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 3
Mileage: 87521 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.11.23
Time: 11:48:39


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 28: HVAC, Rear Labels: 3D0-919-158.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 158 B
Component: Klima-Bedienteil D1 0117 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2ABED6A700EB7DCF999A87-807E

No fault code found.
Status: Cannot be reached 1100
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

The coding for Controller 17 - Instruments is showing as 0039411, so I'm not sure if I could change that to another code for it to communicate the Rear HVAC. 

As the Rear HVAC works perfectly regardless of whether the CAN Gateway knows it is there or not, I prefer to have the box unticked to give one less Fault.

Cheers,
Robbie


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi again Rob,
I came across similar faults when I installed the rear AC panel but I managed to sort them out. Have a look at post #10 here. 
You might need to tweak the Gateway long code as well as the tick boxes.
Good luck!

Gabriel


----------



## robbie-rocket-pants (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi Gabriel,

Thanks very much for your very informative thread on Long Coding. I read it with intrigue and just spent a few hours playing with VCDS. 

I understood all you had said and it is definitely true that the CAN Gateway Long Coding Helper is incorrect - the labelling for what each 'bit' does seems to be out by one line. For example bit 4 in byte 03 is labelled as "Rear lid electronics" but this should be labelled "Heating air conditioning (rear)". 

The CAN Gateway installation list function however works correctly with my version of VCDS, since when HVAC rear is ticked it switches on the correct bit in byte 03 (labeled Rear lid electronics) and nothing else.

No matter what combination I tried, I could not free the car from showing an error - with the rear HVAC not ticked it tells me that there is a fault with the CAN registration (as you would expect) and if I do tick the box it tells me there are communication faults.

Perhaps if I had the code to enter the Basic Settings / Adaptation I might be able to research further but I do feel it's a CAN protocol issue with the old unit and newer car.

Cheers, Robbie


----------



## zoomzoomsheim (Sep 10, 2015)

*Incorrect coding*

When I read this thread I got pretty jazzed. I had located a control unit and here were the instructions. Once again, this forum is awesome. It is actually my home screen when Chrome pops up .

I installed the wires, installed the control unit. it turned on. Great I thought. I have VCDS and went to change the code. first of all the coding hints that came up were different from the nice instructions

It lists
x?xxxxx
+1 Rear Air Conditioning Control Head installed (typical) 
meaning the second from the left, not the right.

But that's not the big problem. When I opened up the controller, the software coding came up as 0000000. And running fault codes I get this:

Thursday,17,December,2015,22:55:28:31998
VCDS Version: Release 15.7.2 (x64) Running on Windows 8.1 x64
www.Ross-Tech.com

Address 07: Control Head Labels: 3D0-035-00x-07.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 3D0 035 008 Q
Component and/or Version: ZAB COCKPIT 0223
Software Coding: 0000000
Work Shop Code: WSC 23320 444 58982
VCID: 285FA10A988FE57E03-5140
1 Fault Found:

01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
000 - - 

The screen seems to work and control all of it's functions, climate, audio, map etc... When I change a temp up front, it changes in back. When I adjust the fan up front, it shows as adjusted in the back. but when I adjust the fan from the back, it doesn't stay, it just goes back to where I started.

Obviously something is wrong. I'm pretty sure I hooked it up to the right wires - Mostly orange, one with brown stripe, one with green. Any suggestions? 

All help is appreciated!


----------



## keith252 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi,

Your wiring must be correct as you have it lit up and partialy working, it looks like the controller is a little confused and has lost its coding. I think someone else had this issue as well.

If you have a previous scan of your car you should be able to write the code back (plus the extra data for the new panel), if you haven't then you can work out the code using the table below using the equipment fitted to your Phaeton.


C00,Phaeton (3D) - Front Information Display Control Head - CCH - (J523) Coding
C01,xxxxxx?
C02,+1 Navigation Installed (J401 module)
C03,+2 Voice Activation Installed (for cell phone only - not for OnStar)
C04,+4 CD Changer Installed (R41 module)
C05,
C06,xxxxx?x
C07,+1 TV Tuner Installed
C08,+2 Telephone Installed (cell phone - not OnStar)
C09,+4 Test Mode 1 selected
C10,
C11,xxxx?xx
C12,+1 Seat Memory Installed
C13,+2 Tire Pressure Monitoring System installed
C14,+4 Parking Heater (Webasto overnight heater) installed
C15,
C16,x?xxxxx
C17,+0 None of the three configurations below
C18,+1 Rear Air Conditioning Control Head installed (typical)
C19,+2 Rear Central Control Head Installed (very rare)
C20,+4 Byte Coding Valid (always added to the total)

keith


----------



## zoomzoomsheim (Sep 10, 2015)

*thanks. it works.*



keith252 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your wiring must be correct as you have it lit up and partialy working, it looks like the controller is a little confused and has lost its coding. I think someone else had this issue as well.
> 
> ...


I should have thought of that. Yes, I do have an older scan. Yes, putting it back plus the additional +1 makes it all work. Thanks!


----------



## dasantas (Mar 18, 2016)

Hello

please pictures of installation of rear panel clim.

It's for my phaeton i don' have cable to plug.

Thanks.


----------



## keith252 (Jun 25, 2013)

dasantas said:


> Hello
> 
> please pictures of installation of rear panel clim.
> 
> ...


Everything you should need is here,

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2501825

Good luck !
Keith


----------



## Widescreen111 (Sep 19, 2015)

*How did you manage to do mounting ?*



wouterjansen60 said:


> I used a 4 seat version in my 5 seater, actually it does not look bad!


Hi,
Sorry for energizing this old thread, but:
I also did buy a 4 seater panel and need some guidelines for how to do the installation that will look as good as yours.
I mean did you use screws, clips or glue or something else to get the panel electronics (the slim part) attach so nicely in the mounting "hole" ?

BR
LEo


----------



## Widescreen111 (Sep 19, 2015)

*Routing the cable inside the center console to RNS 810, easy task ?*



robbie-rocket-pants said:


> I've just fitted an older model rear HVAC unit to my 2011 car. As Keith says it has a nice red colour to the lights.
> I'd like to thank all of the contibutors to this thread, especially Terry, Geoffrey and Gabriel. Using their combined info, I think I found a better and easier way to wire it up -
> 
> 1. As suggested, I used a spare PC connector which fitted nicely into the back of the HVAC unit and soldered it to an ethernet cable. As there were plenty of spare wires in the cable, I doubled up wires for the power and earth so they could draw the current required.
> ...


Hi Rob,

I´m planning to connect the rear display the same you did, I hope you can help me to get started !
How easy is it to route the ethernet cable towards RNS 810 inside the center tunnel, which side should I try, do I need to open any panels/release any clips and if which/where are they located ?
If I´m taking out the RNS 810 head unit, am I then able to see/locate the cable end easily or is there some obstacles preventing reaching the cable end ?
On your provided 2 pictures it looks like you got the cable end quite near the front console, but the side trim seems to be removed from the clips on the top side, is this trim just to pull off easily ?
Thanks for any share of knowledge !
Leo


----------



## Widescreen111 (Sep 19, 2015)

*Done with the wiring for rear climate panel*



Widescreen111 said:


> Hi Rob,
> 
> I´m planning to connect the rear display the same you did, I hope you can help me to get started !
> How easy is it to route the ethernet cable towards RNS 810 inside the center tunnel, which side should I try, do I need to open any panels/release any clips and if which/where are they located ?
> ...


 Today I spent 3 hours doing the wiring for rear climate panel from front HVAC controller.
The hardest issue was splicing the front HVAC controller cable with the cable to rear climate panel and secondly routing that new cable back along and inside the transmission tunnel sidewall to rear seat area.
I did not get the RNS 810 out more than 5 cm, there were no slack on existing cables back of the unit to get it further out and I did not wont to disconnect any plugs/connectors.
So I worked through that 5 cm gap and managed to connect 4 tiny connection terminals there, one on each wire of the HVAC controller cable.
BY measuring the results after work done, +/- power is there on the new cable so it seems to be ready for the rear climate panel (which is ordered)
//Leo


----------



## phlover (Jun 2, 2017)

absolut great work from you guys thanks for sharing


----------

